# Bush Hog Recommendations



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Considering buying a bush hog of some sort for clipping my hay fields. When I say clip, I want the clipping height to be somewhat high such that I cut off weed blooms, i.e. queen anne's lace or other undesirable grass seed heads like purple top.

I want a pull behind vs 3pt and right now have 50 max PTO to work with. Clipping only, no heavy duty brush as high as the tractor and 2 or 3 inch autum olive.

Any recommendations? Width given the end use and limited hp? How high can I expect a pull behind to cut?

In addition I've cleared a couple fields this summer with the old 3pt bush hog and a lot of elbow grease. Not planning on planting any specific hay, i.e. Timothy or OG. I will overseed with something, but these fields will be simple mixed grass. It will get lime and fertilizer, etc., but I won't be spending a great deal of time or $$$'s cultivating these fields right off. I'd like to exhaust the legacy seed bed to some extent, so part of that effort will be herbicides and clipping the fields to control seeding. Plowing is out of the question due to the rocky nature of the property.

Any bush hog advice is much appreciated.

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

50 PTO HP really narrows it down....probably 10' max even with you just topping grass. There are several good brands...Deere, Bush Hog, etc. Just a matter of finding something that your tractor will operate and features that you would like to have.

Regards, Mike


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a Kubota M7040, the manual rates it @ 68 net hp, 62 pto hp. I pull a 9' Bush Hog off-set, it's all that tractor wants. It is one of the 'heavy duty' mowers, & has a lot of steel to start slinging around, so a lighter machine would probably be easier to run. Going on my experience with that, I'd suggest no larger than 8'. JMO

There is a lot more experience on this forum than I have, some of it will surly stop by shortly.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

I have 3, 3210 Bush Hog mowers on the farm. 2 are offset and one is a straight pull. I personally perfer an offset mower, that way I just have to run the edge of the previous cut on the inside of the left front tire and get a full 10 ft cut without having to look back and make sure I'm cutting straight. It's also handy for getting close to fence rows without getting the tractor quite so close if there is low hanging branches as well as getting under apple trees but that's probably just a concern of mine! 
We've run them with everything from my O-6 (40 hp on a good day!) to a 6420 jd. Obviously the more power the better but I know 50 hp will handle a 10 footer in all but the very toughest conditions.
If you decide on an offset, look in fruit country for them as they are common around here, I hear they can be hard to find in non fruit areas.




Here is a video of the straight pull and a pic of an offset.

And another of the O-6 hooked up to a 10ft Perfect brand mower.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I run a Terrain King T15 (15' batwing mower) with my Farmall 460 gasser (49.xx hosspressure) just fine. I was able to mow an overgrown field of grasses, briars, trumpet vines, etc with it in direct 3rd (5.3 mph) marginally. I settled on 2nd direct (3.9 mph) with no sweat except in the heavies of grass, then I gave the TA an yank (2.7 MPH) until it caught its breath. I was mowing about 6" high to knock down briars and broadleaves. The mower will mow nearly a foot high.

73, Mark

PS the 15' batwing's recommended minimum HP is 45.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

John Deere all the way. Double deck design is superior. NO deck dents, that way there's no paint chips and subsequent ugly depreciating rust.

They also have an unmatched paint job.

I have 2 of them an MX-8 and a CX-15. I have a CX-20 I can "borrow" at any time. Love all 3.

Lost a little respect for Deere now making them in China and assembling in Mexico, but still very good machines.

I would suggest an MX-8 for your application and HP.


----------



## Greasy30 (Mar 15, 2010)

Woods, Rhino, and Bush Hog all make a 12ft batwing which require 35 hp. They all look to be well built, just don't know anyone who has run them.

After 15 years of hard use my gearbox on my standard duty 6ft Woods Brushbull just went out. I have had nothing but good things to say about Woods, but I am sure they do not make them the same as 15 years ago.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Another reason I would lean toward a batwing for your application, you are only clipping the tops, so HP requirements would be less than mowing. Plus, with an 8' mower, you would have nearly 2X the good vegetation crushed by your tractor tires, 2x the compaction, and 2x the time to mow...give or take

Like Greasy said above...35 hp for a 12'; mine is 45 hp for a 15'. You won't be taxing your 50HP tractor AT ALL by clipping the seed heads and will still have plenty of HP for general mowing.

Of course, that is not taking into consideration of the hills that some of all y'all have to contend with.

73, Mark


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Well&#8230;if you looking just to clip the tops, go and find an old beat to crap NH495 or NH499 sickle mower, then play with the baffles to spread it as wide as possible, if you just clipping tops either of these would work fine and would cover a lot more ground than a 8 foot bush hog. Used to spend an entire summer mowing hay day after day with a Oliver Super 88 diesel and a NH495.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

That is a good idea.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Bill- I have an old style, meaning original Bushhog quality and heavy, 3210 that I use for just that purpose. Love it. does a nice clean job. I typically pull it with my JD 6115M (cab) but have used the 5075M (os) when the weather was more pleasant. Really pulls down the 5075 when starting up-its heavy. However, once it it up to pto speed, no issues. My experience is that most people pull bushhogs way too fast and the field always looks like it. Slow down and do what you went there for, clip it clean. Not sure what you are using, as there are 50hp and then there are 50hp but an old heavy duty 10 footer is going to lug it to start. Check out hartman in harrisonburg, usually have multiple used cutters of all brands.


----------

